# I Don't Sail... And I Don't Ski...



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Having grown up in the 70's, I'm a sucker for iconic products designed in that decade. So it was only a mater of time before I was seduced by a Lip Nautic Ski R184 Super Compressor.

I was very clear on the version I wanted; it had to be the mark ii with the black dial and bezel with the orange warning zone (the other more funky designs don't really do it for me).

After a long search, it became clear I was going to have to build something if I wanted the watch I dreamed of. So I bought one from a French bloke who had clearly enjoyed using it, with the plan of bringing it back to factory spec (or better).

I sourced a brand-new old-stock case, crystal and handset, then sent the lot off to Paul of Electric Watches to do his thing. And do his thing he did...

L1040929

L1040897

L1040926

L1040904

I think it turned out really nicely. Paul did an outstanding job, as usual, of the servicing (thanks again). And I love the super soft Horween strap I had made for it by Andreas (based in America).

Every watch creates a unique emotion, and with this piece, I can't help but smile every time I wear it... mainly because I love to listen to the watches I wear, and this one sounds just like my old granny's mantle clock.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha :lol:....great Topic Title...I knew what it was about before opening it to read...

I don't remember it looking that good....the photos are beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done to you both - a superb bit of watch if I may be so bold. Piccies are excellent, any inside shots please?

Mike


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmm... not from this end... Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not of your actual movement MrJones, but here is a photo of another R148/184:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thatis a lovely piece :thumbup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I need to pick one of those up eventually, as not only do I collect electric/electronic watches, but also Compressor/Super Compressor watches.

Very nice addition to the collection, and very nice work by Paul! :thumbup:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

A really lovely thing.

I can't swim but I wear a diver's watch :lol:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is excellent. Love the contrast with the Orange...enjoy...


----------

